# Cant Upload Avatar



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 19, 2006)

I have it saved on my harddrive but when I upload and save changes, I get an error message saying I am not allowed to upload animation. Can someone please tell me why this is. The one I have now was uploaded from my pc. What happened, what changed?


----------



## dimopoulos (May 19, 2006)

What type is the file you are trying to upload and what is its size?


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 19, 2006)

It's 100 x 100 pixels-GIF image.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 21, 2006)

Nikos, come back talk to me. Where are you hon?


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (May 21, 2006)

Thats okay Nikos, I got er done


----------



## blackbarbie (Jun 2, 2006)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> Thats okay Nikos, I got er done


 

Do you mind telling me step by step how to do it? I don't even see the option on how to post a pic to the avatar. (heck, I am still trying to still change out the pic in my siggy; the one I keep trying to change it out to is still showing up as too large )


----------

